# Today Is Boxing Day !



## ccheese (Dec 26, 2008)

Today is "Boxing Day", celebrated in Australia, Canada, Great Britain and in
New Zealand. One of you blokes will have to tell us what it's all about.

Also, today is the first day of Kwanzaa......

Charles


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 26, 2008)

Break down cardboard boxes for recycling hence boxing day .


----------



## Old Wizard (Dec 26, 2008)

Basically a day to clean up the Xmas mess!!!


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah, it really isn't anything special, though most people get it off.


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Dec 26, 2008)

"Boxing Day" originated from the practice, first begun in Merrie Ole England (sorry basket, but Scotland and Wales and Northern Ireland then didn't participate) of gathering up all the leftover food from Christmas, packing it into boxes, and donating it to the poor.

Ha! An ASIAN got in first with the right explanation...and I didn't google, either!!! Hyuk hyuk...


----------



## Heinz (Dec 26, 2008)

So?

Yeah it's also mainly now the day where a bunch of nutters get up early and go to the post Christmas sales, I was setting up stock for Boxing Day at 9pm on Christmas Eve.

Catch is right though its original purpose has kinda disappeared a bit.

Most importantly to most Australians it marks the start of the 'Boxing Day Test' Cricket match, currently in its second day against the South Africans as we speak. Its held in Melbourne at the MCG (Melbourne Cricket Ground).


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2008)

Not that you are doing that well at the moment (what has happened to Hayden??). All depends on how the South Africans bat and Smith isn't doing badly at the moment so we'll see...

Yeah it is just now a day for shopping and doing pretty stupid things (like jumping into the North Sea from Aberdeen pier)...


----------



## Heinz (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah Hayden aint having a good run, a lot of pressure in the media here regarding his retirement at the moment.

I'm enjoying the contest though.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 26, 2008)

Well. Happy Boxing Day all you cricketers!


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Dec 26, 2008)

Hmmm, if we keep this thread going on long enough sooner or later some NooB will come in and say that's he's a fan of Boxing too, anyone around here who love Julio???


----------



## muller (Dec 26, 2008)

It's called St. Stephens day here, its an official bank holiday. More importantly, it's the day the pubs open again!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2008)

So it's not a day spent watching or taking part in boxing then, no??


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 27, 2008)

Heinz said:


> So?
> 
> Yeah it's also mainly now the day where a bunch of nutters get up early and go to the post Christmas sales, I was setting up stock for Boxing Day at 9pm on Christmas Eve.
> 
> ...



The World Junior Hockey Championships (non-prelim rounds) start on Doxing Day as well.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Dec 27, 2008)

so did any of the other Aussies go to those Boxing Day sales in all the big cities, watching on the news people were waiting at the doors of some big shops since 5:30 6:00 AM, my mum is flat out getting me out of bed at 8 some days just for cleaning how some people can get up that early just to wait in a line for 3 maybe even 4 hours is beyond me


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Dec 27, 2008)

Lucky 13, that joke was a wee lame, laddie!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 27, 2008)

ScOoTeR1992 said:


> so did any of the other Aussies go to those Boxing Day sales in all the big cities, watching on the news people were waiting at the doors of some big shops since 5:30 6:00 AM, my mum is flat out getting me out of bed at 8 some days just for cleaning how some people can get up that early just to wait in a line for 3 maybe even 4 hours is beyond me



Nope surely didn't. I hate crowds, especially in shopping centres.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 28, 2008)

Burmese Bandit said:


> Lucky 13, that joke was a wee lame, laddie!


Too early in the morning mate...and throat was still a bit....errmmm....damp.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 28, 2008)

ScOoTeR1992 said:


> so did any of the other Aussies go to those Boxing Day sales in all the big cities, watching on the news people were waiting at the doors of some big shops since 5:30 6:00 AM, my mum is flat out getting me out of bed at 8 some days just for cleaning how some people can get up that early just to wait in a line for 3 maybe even 4 hours is beyond me





I was setting stuff up for them on Christmas Eve, mass consumerism is kinda scary.


----------

